# Took wife to range



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, all. 

So I took my wife to the range with me today for the first time, she has never shot before. So I load up 5 of my toys, and lay them out. 
one-each of an glock 23 Kahr cw9 Fn9 taurus pt111 9mm and her ruger lcp which i bought her this week. Well I get her shooting the LCP and she's okay then the pt111 and the Cw 9, and then back to the Lcp. Then get out my glock and my Fn. I put 2 rnd's in the glock and she shots it, but does not like .40 to much so I load up the fn and she shots a full mag. Well after that she asked me to put all the other guns away and load all three of the fn mags, she loves it hands down. So I guess I will have to sell her LCP and buy her an Fn9 of her own, because I will not be giving up mine. All night it's all she taked about I am kinda scared, I would of never dreamed she would react like this. I think it's great she enjoyed it, but I wonder if I going to start losing my toys to her? I really thought she would shot just a little and be dune with it but no she put 150 rnd's down the fn's pipe. Wow! After 12 years of marrage i never knew. 

And btw we did not like the LCP at all.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of ladies take to shooting like a duck to water. Most have never been to a range or fired a pistol. Once you break the ice with them the right way, they are hard to stop. Once she's got that special pistol of her's start showing her the finer parts of shooting. Don't be surprised when she out shoots you for the first time. I have found girls are easier to train than boys. I think it's the mancho image factor in men that hold them back.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news, bad news introducing wives to shooting.

The good news is that she won't mind your guns. The bad news is the thousands you will be spending on "her" collection.

And it doesn't stop there.

Suddenly all her old purses don't work anymore because she needs to CCW. Now she needs shoes to match her purse.

And it escalates.

Trust me. Don't introduce her to long guns.

I thought I was done after stocking her up on tactical gloves (hmm they are so cute!) to go with her AR. Aimpoint, ACOG, Tango Down, Surefire and Magpul later, we are now looking into Lizardskin camo. Thank God Louis Vuitton doesn't make gun cases.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Very true but very funny:anim_lol:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife always goes with me. She's a real good brass picker-upper! Well, she likes to shoot the 10/22's as well. That's why I call her machinegun Sally.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My wife doesn't really enjoy shooting but she does go with me occasionally because she knows that she may have to use a gun in an intruder situation.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My girlfriend almost always goes with me, and she loves it. When I was letting her pick out a gun that I was going to buy for her, I was expecting her to like the smaller guns as well. That was short-lived, as she surprisingly (to me) liked the larger framed guns. She picked out the Stoeger Cougar, I bought it, and she LOVES it. I would recommend going and having her hold as many as she can, and let her pick out what she feels is comfortable....it worked for me.

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That was short-lived, as she surprisingly (to me) liked the larger framed guns.


Yah,

My wife and her friends gravitate towards larger full metal guns, liking even larger guns as they gain experience. Her comments have been that the bigger guns are softer shooting and that SAO triggers are easier to manipulate.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

kcdano said:


> And btw we did not like the LCP at all.


I know this is a moot point by now, but, the LCP, like the Kel-Tec P3AT were not designed for a fun day at the range.

They were designed for pocket carry and SD. I own an LCP, carry it daily, put about 2 mags through it each time I go the range, which is not that often.

For me its a perfect pocket carry. Better to have something, then to have nothing at all.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> When I was letting her pick out a gun that I was going to buy for her, -


PLEASE!! No mention of illegal activities such as straw purchases. The RN's and Big Brother are watching


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

kcdano said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> So I took my wife to the range with me today for the first time, she has never shot before. So I load up 5 of my toys, and lay them out.
> one-each of an glock 23 Kahr cw9 Fn9 taurus pt111 9mm and her ruger lcp which i bought her this week. Well I get her shooting the LCP and she's okay then the pt111 and the Cw 9, and then back to the Lcp. Then get out my glock and my Fn. I put 2 rnd's in the glock and she shots it, but does not like .40 to much so I load up the fn and she shots a full mag. Well after that she asked me to put all the other guns away and load all three of the fn mags, she loves it hands down. So I guess I will have to sell her LCP and buy her an Fn9 of her own, because I will not be giving up mine. All night it's all she taked about I am kinda scared, I would of never dreamed she would react like this. I think it's great she enjoyed it, but I wonder if I going to start losing my toys to her? I really thought she would shot just a little and be dune with it but no she put 150 rnd's down the fn's pipe. Wow! After 12 years of marrage i never knew.
> ...


Sounds like fun. I will buy the LCP if you are looking to sell it. (well depends on how much)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

MOST women I've known... a few (heheh)... would never walk into a gun range on their own, but when invited, they LOVE it. They've described it to me as an exciting, empowering, thrilling experience. Maybe a chance to dabble (invited) into a traditionally "man's world". I know for sure they shoot better than most men their first time out, as they are more accepting of instruction, and listen better...

Many of the ladies I've introduced to shooting (at least... 6???) Have walked away wanting a gun of their own, and most bought one. And all but one of them were shooting sub-5" groups at 7yds their FIRST day... even with a 45ACP.

I'm not sure what the "male inequity" is with handguns??? I know guys, FRIENDS, who can't shoot a 5" group after shooting for a year, but most of the ladies I have taught, shoot really tight groups (relatively) right away... I guess better fine-motor skills in the hands from applying make-up for years??? LOL

Take a woman shooting.... one you love. She will most likely enjoy it, and it may save her life. Even if it costs you $600 fora gun for her... in fact, let her save up and buy her own!!!

JeffWard


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> PLEASE!! No mention of illegal activities such as straw purchases. The RN's and Big Brother are watching


I agree but I would also RELAX a bit. It's likely he didn't mean it in THAT context. We all know we are being watched and that the owners and moderators of this and other firearms forums do not and will not condone nor endores any illegal activities. You did read the User's Agreement when you signed up here, didn't you?

Back on topic. I have a coworker that is on "the list" at two different shops for an LCP. He seems pretty intent on getting one. I've read about 50/50 reviews on them. There is also the recall and such and have passed on the information regarding which serial numbers to look for when he does get his hands on one. Me and my hands are likely to not interface well with something that small from the get go.

Glad to hear she likes the experience of going to the range. BTW, you forgot pictures to accompany your range report :mrgreen:


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife REALLY doesn't like the CW9. After 2 mags she flat out refused to shoot more. I'll have to pick up a Fn9 and see if that works better for her.
She didn't like that trip to the range because of the flip that the CW9 gives but did like the S&W .357 with scope that one lady at the range let her shoot so there's still hope...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> PLEASE!! No mention of illegal activities such as straw purchases. The RN's and Big Brother are watching





Growler67 said:


> I agree but I would also RELAX a bit. It's likely he didn't mean it in THAT context.


_Growler67_ is correct. It wasn't meant in that context, and nothing was said about it likely because the others already knew what I meant. I've said it many times before that I let her pick out a gun that I would purchase for her _to shoot next to me_. The gun is mine, I own it, it's in my possession, she's just the one that picked it out. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've found if you can get a woman to a range and get them to shoot they will do it really well after the initial shock. My daughter at eleven years old could out shoot most men I knew. she never flinched. No matter what we put in her hand she wouldn't. Funny. she like most females I've met that shoot didn't like a 40 either. She'll shoot bigger but she just does not like the round. Says it feels funny.

Sounds like you created a shooting monster. Careful what you wish for...lol.. but at least you get to get more guns..heh


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> _Growler67_ is correct. It wasn't meant in that context, and nothing was said about it likely because the others already knew what I meant. I've said it many times before that I let her pick out a gun that I would purchase for her _to shoot next to me_. The gun is mine, I own it, it's in my possession, she's just the one that picked it out. :smt1099
> 
> -Jeff-


Understood.

Sorry


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> Understood.
> 
> Sorry


No apologies necessary. I just wanted to clarify. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## GWG (Nov 16, 2008)

*It's good to get your wife shooting...*

My first date with my now husband was a trip to the firing range with his Beretta 9mm. I didn't do too well that day, had never fired a 9mm before. But it was an unusual and fun first date, and I've since improved enough with a handgun to qualify for a CHL.

I now go to the range by myself mostly, hubbie has other hobbies he likes to spend time on on the weekends. So when I show up at the range with my AR-15, "unsupervised" by a man, I get lots of looks, and questions, and comments (the occasional "Nice shooting" as I walk out with my target)...Some patronizing comments...but I get a kick out of it. I look like a librarian, so showing up with an AR over my shoulder is a great way to prove to folks that you can't be too quick to judge a book by its cover.

I love to shoot for the sake of removing the middle from the target. It's relaxing, and a great way to forget about everything else. Now today, I took my brand new Kimber 45 ACP Ultra Carry II to the range for the first time. I'm not sure what I was thinking. It's a dad-gum hand cannon! I went by myself, and there was a gentlemen kind enough to tap me on the shoulder to give me a few pointers after my first 7 shots didn't even hit the paper. After his guidance regarding my stance, I was able to hit a few bulls, but only on the first shot out of the clip - the remaining six shots were always too low. I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing wrong, but today was just a trial to find out if I could hold onto the dang thing, which I can. So there's hope.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anticipating the recoil and compensating by forcing the muzzle down. That's likely why you are shooting low. Just make sure you have a good grip on it, line up the sights and let it go off. Unless the amount of recoil and your grip strength leave you thinking it'll flip out of your hands or smack you in the face, I wouldn't worry about those things happeneing.

Slow and deliberate until you gain a comfort level with it, one shot at a time. There are muscle memory aspects that have to be learned and every handgun is a little different. Until you get used to it, the easiest way to keep shots where you want them is to make a checklist.

Stance, grip, sights, breath, squeeze - bang - reset and start from the beginning. Do this each time for each shot until you get them where you want them and you develop your comfort zone with it.

It'll come together. :smt023


----------



## littlefuzz (Oct 29, 2008)

My wife and I recently got our permits and she loves shooting now. She's wanting a LCP or P3AT. She don't like my 9mm but loves her snub nose Taurus .38sp revolver. When we took our course she out shot everybody at the range, even us guys! She's 4'10" 85lbs and I'm scared to come in late on the weekends now


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I have known several women who can outshoot men. I think they have more discipline to use good form and do not have too much pride to ask questions that beginners need answered.


----------



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've found if you can get a woman to a range and get them to shoot they will do it really well after the initial shock. My daughter at eleven years old could out shoot most men I knew. she never flinched. No matter what we put in her hand she wouldn't. Funny. she like most females I've met that shoot didn't like a 40 either. She'll shoot bigger but she just does not like the round. Says it feels funny.
> 
> Sounds like you created a shooting monster. Careful what you wish for...lol.. but at least you get to get more guns..heh


I will agree with not liking shooting a 40. I have a Springfiled XD9 and love it.
I do out-shoot my fiance and I am a real newbie, only 2 weeks old with shooting.
Us women always need new purses to carry our stuff in!!!! LOL


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got my daughter shooting my P16 the other day and she actually liked it. But I think it's because it's a little heavier than my other 40 pistols (Browning Pro-40 and Sig P229). I love shooting with her. She's really good at it and it makes me want to do better. It does seem to unnerve her boyfriend though because she does a lot better than he does:anim_lol: I still have never met anyone that can bring a weapon up as quick as she can and be on target. It makes this old timer really happy. she has been window shopping for pistols since she was 16 being I told her I'll buy her one when she turns 21.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I think it's great having your wife so interested in shooting, and I guess you really can't blame her for liking your fn so much right? My wife was actually _anti_ gun when we met. After a few years together, she was the one asking _me_ if I wanted to go out and shoot target, and she has even been deer hunting with me a few times. I haven't gotten to the point of worrying about losing my toys, but I would be pretty happy if she asked for her own I guess.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd have to agree that there isnt anything much better than shooting with your girlfriend, especially when she gets to impress your friends. The last time my girlfriend and i went shooting she shot a couple of 12 ga 3 1/2" mags, and the time before that she shot the same clay twice... it was pretty impressive if i may say so myself. 

it is also funny how much more accurate girls can be than guys. my g/f has been shooting maybe a half dozen times in her life, and can definitly hold her own with the guys i shoot with who hunt and have been around guns all their lives.


----------



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

That's good news. I brought my g/f out and she hated it...


----------

